
Mystery Programming Language Hiding in Plain Sight - nreece
http://blog.flotsam.nl/2009/12/mystery-programming-language-hiding-in.html
======
neilk
That was a good one. I didn't see it coming at all.

I am in the minority of developers that thinks XSLT is actually kind of cool,
for a lot of the reasons spelled out in the article.

It just has the worst syntax of all time. And despite all its power at
transforming data structures, the designers decided is should suck at pretty
much any other task. So every non-trivial XSLT job includes some kind of
foreign function call.

I'm not an expert, but it seems there are lots of libraries in functional
languages that far exceed XSLT, like Haskell's HaXML.

